# Help with Bare bottom tank with rocks/pebbles ?



## Tomo (8 Nov 2013)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone has a bare bottom tank with rocks and pepples in ? I want to change my fancy goldfish set up from a gravel substrate to a bare bottom one with one large rock and several smaller ones for a different look also the Oranda's wont be able to mess up the substrate and cloud the water with fine particles and it would make it a lot easier to clean and do waterchanges. Also would the tank glass be ok to take the rocks and pebbles straight onto the bottom without any sand or gravel underneath it, it wont crack will it? Thanks


----------



## Alastair (8 Nov 2013)

Ive seen it done lots of times but is more down to how big a piece of rock your wanting to use and if there's a chance it falling over

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OllieNZ (9 Nov 2013)

AUTO-CLEANING GOLDFISH TANK? Experiment in progress... | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Have look at this.


----------



## Tomo (13 Nov 2013)

Thanks for the advice I'll just pick rocks that have no sharp edges and not to big.


----------

